# Becoming a Police Officer with a Juvile Record.



## wannabeacop1998 (Apr 18, 2017)

Hi my names Jonathan,
I want to become a police officer and I'm going to try my hardest to get that position but also have a few questions before doing so... As a teenager I had some hardships with the law and was a little defiant, some would say. So when I was 15 I got my first charge because me and my friend stole his moms car.. I was driving and crashed it , had to pay fines and was placed on probation.. the charge was, Possession of a Stolen Motor Vehicle. I was actually sent to a youth camp for that incident and was sent back for drinking and received a Minor consumption. Although Nevada says they seal they're juvenile records, I know they can be found obviously. I also received one charge as an adult. A Minor consumption.
I was wondering if these incidents would be held against me and disqualify me from becoming a police officer...
I graduated high school and I'm also about to join the United States Army, and should be in bootcamp in the next few weeks. I wanted to become a military police officer but with that one minor consumption as an adult, it disqualified me for the job in my contract but was told I could switch jobs after my first enlistment.
I plan on going to college while I'm in the army so that when I get out I can apply to become a police officer. I don't know if military experience significantly helps your application but I'm hoping it will in some way help me get the job.. I'm looking for the most straight forward and best of knowledge answer please.
Thank you.


----------

